# Coffee table



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Hi guys sorry I've been absent of late but I've been really busy. Just wondering what you all thought of this coffee table that I made?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Very steampunk! Like it!


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Old school copper pipe and soldered fittings, much better than modern plastic rubbish. ;-)

Andy

forgot to say looks really cool.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

It is a conversation piece!

Not exactly Ercol but it's got character!

I like the very casually placed (almost haphazard) Mac


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you handy with a soldering iron? I want to do a wee brew bar thing similar to your table legs!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks nice but just a pipe dream for me:good:


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Looks nice but just a pipe dream for me:good:


Jeeze You are plumbing the depths with that pun!

I would say you tanked!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Are you handy with a soldering iron? I want to do a wee brew bar thing similar to your table legs!


I used a blow lamp. My plumber skills came into play. I hadn't considered making coffee gear with them...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Jeeze You are plumbing the depths with that pun!
> 
> I would say you tanked!


Yeah, it was the best I could do at short notice


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Jeeze You are plumbing the depths with that pun!
> 
> I would say you tanked!


Pipe down you !! He's done a build video on You Tube


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

vaghulea155 said:


> Dude, you just have golden hands, because such models cost more than 300 bucks in stores. I want to buy a coffee table for my parents, because the old table has broken down, but I can't even imagine where to look and which model to choose. I looked at several models on one site with reviews on different decor items at http://morningbrewexpert.com and chose a couple of good models, but they are a little expensive for my wallet. I can either order a table from the master or I have to save money and buy from Amazon. By the way, could you do the same for me for the money?


This was from almost 5 years ago and the user hasn't been online since 2015. So you may struggle to get a response.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Planter said:


> This was from almost 5 years ago and the user hasn't been online since 2015. So you may struggle to get a response.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 ?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

More spam!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

MartinB said:


> More spam!


Yep. A fair bit of it at the moment.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

